# Has Associated Student Bodies ended?



## Miles_Rose (Mar 20, 2009)

Has it? HAS IT? I neeed to know! (Sorry for any spelling mistakes except the Neeed one)


----------



## raynevandunem (Mar 21, 2009)

Um, its _been_ ended. There were only eight issues, from 1998 to 2000, with a hardcover collection of all eight issues published in 2004.


----------

